
Amazon EKS on AWS Fargate Now Generally Available - mcrute
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-eks-on-aws-fargate-now-generally-available/
======
privateSFacct
I just use fargate directly (ECS I guess) - it works pretty nicely for small
apps.

I was reading someone wanted EKS but the $180/month for management layer was
way too much. Do people use EKS for tiny projects? It seems like a lot of
complexity to carry around.

~~~
aries1980
For just to be future-proof, you can install proper K8s on a single node, then
scale out. To those who knows K8s inside out, to set up such K8s for a hobby
project takes about 5-10 minutes, so not a huge investment of time.

------
babyyoda
Great to see - but amazon marketing is approaching Apple levels. Lots of talk
of “only service of its kind” where things like Azure Virtual Nodes (ACI +
AKS) and Google Cloud Run have been GA for months

------
pritambarhate
> Additionally, you pay the standard cost for each EKS cluster you run, $0.20
> per hour.

So AWS K8S tax still applies!

~~~
zedpm
Yeah, I was kind of expecting AWS to announce that they're dropping the EKS
per-cluster charge this year, or at least lower it. I suppose that could still
happen this week.

------
tootie
Why would I choose EKS over ECS? Just for better cross-compatibility with non-
Amazon platforms?

~~~
placatedmayhem
I don't regularly use AWS services, but it would seem to me that writing
operational tooling (deployment descriptors and such) to the Kubernetes API
allows more control over the management of your app and more portability to
other cloud providers compared to ECS. On the other hand, ECS is a bit more
"turnkey", doing more of the detailed control isn't required. It's worth
someone with more regular usage weighing in, though.

------
gravypod
Does this integrate with persistent volumes to allow you to mount EBS into
these? If so this is a great offering since it directly integrates with VPC,
EBS, ELBs, and everything with no node overhead to worry about.

~~~
mukgupta
_" Currently there is no support for stateful workloads that require
persistent volumes or file systems."_

~~~
gravypod
That's unfortunate. This went from killer product to meh.

EKS currently has some issues with EBS that make it a pain that Fargate VMs
would make go away

~~~
staticassertion
Yeah, it makes it a non-starter for me.

AWS could really do more in the area of making it super easy to get a hybrid
managed database.

I run a DB that AWS does not have managed support for, it would be great to
have managed backups, managed patching, autoscaling, etc.

~~~
gravypod
For me it's amazing how much more performant software can be when you can just
serialize and load data from disk using something like recordio or leveldb.

------
paulopontesm
Finally!

